# Looking for sub box specs.. old school sub



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Bought a pair of Vega Series 124's the originals not the sad attempt at a revival on the current CV line up. Anyways I am wondering if anyone has any specs on them? I needs to knowww


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Good place to start imo 2-2.5ft 27-35hz per sub these puppies loved ported.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

x2 on what he said the old cv, with orange surround love big ported boxes.


----------



## Chris_Harper (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to have a pair back in the mid 90's. I remember that liked a 2.0 cu ft box. Ported; (tuned to 35Hz I think).


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I've got one right now in a 12" bazooka tube, and the output is sick, but the best thing is how musical it is!!!


----------

